# REC: Spicy and cheesy crab dip



## texasgirl (Jun 11, 2005)

1 lb. velveeta, cut up
1 can {6 1/2 oz}crabmeat drained and flaked
1/2 cup green onions, sliced
1/2 cup red bell pepper, chopped
1/2 sour cream
1/8 ground cayenne pepper {red pepper}

Mix velveeta, crabmeat, onions and bell peppers in large microwave bowl. Microwave on high for about 5 minutes or until completely melted. Stir after a few minutes so as not to burn.
Stir in sour cream and red pepper
Serve hot with crackers of your choice

makes about 2 1/2 cups


----------



## kadesma (Jun 11, 2005)

EMMMM, sounds good Texas...Thanks for posting 

kadesma


----------



## velochic (Jun 12, 2005)

We don't usually eat processed food, but I think we'll make an exception for this recipe.  Looks great!!


----------

